# Rare Rhom



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

I am curious to know what is the rarest and most sought after rhom today.
Please include pics if you have some.

Thanks


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I would love to see a diamond over 14"... I have one at 10.5 but could always use another fish... heres my 10.5" who I would love to grow to 14" one day...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree with therizman. A 14"+ blue diamond rhom would be gorgeous!!


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> I agree with therizman. A 14"+ blue diamond rhom would be gorgeous!!


Ok, we got only 2 more inches to go.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> QUOTE(taylorhedrich @ May 31 2006, 07:58 PM)
> 
> I agree with therizman. A 14"+ blue diamond rhom would be gorgeous!!
> 
> Ok, we got only 2 more inches to go.


any pics???


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

I just want to know what the hoby is after.
Size does matter too, but beauty and availability is what I am like to know.
I would think a Vinny is pretty rare.

Any ways, here is a link to some of my fish but I rather not talk much about them.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=120247


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

IMO ANY diamond rhom over 14 inches would be very rare. for some reason they are not grown as large as normal black rhoms.

the new bolivian rhom is rare because its a new discovery in the hobby as far as i know. little is know about that specific rhom so far.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

nice fish man


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

an 11" marbled rhom would look awesome


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> IMO ANY diamond rhom over 14 inches would be very rare. for some reason they are not grown as large as normal black rhoms.
> 
> the new bolivian rhom is rare because its a new discovery in the hobby as far as i know. little is know about that specific rhom so far.


Getting my hands on one of those Bolivian Rhoms would be awesome.. that thing looked AMAZING in the pics!!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

a venezualan is the most sought after and rarest rhom


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

A 14 inch or bigger blue diamond, would be amazing, black diamonds are great, but i like blues better :nod:


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

actually my vinny has half blue diamonds and half reg(black) diamonds..... so is he a "venezualan black and blue diamond rhom?"


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> actually my vinny has half blue diamonds and half reg(black) diamonds..... so is he a "venezualan black and blue diamond rhom?"


sounds fancy


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I bought a 2.75 inch Brazlian Rhom from Pedro about 3 months ago and I'm yet to see a large one on this site. I have quite some time before he'll be 10+. If I'm wrong and someone does have a Brazlian plz post some pics. Who has pics of the Bolivian Rhom?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

brutusbeefcake said:


> I bought a 2.75 inch Brazlian Rhom from Pedro about 3 months ago and I'm yet to see a large one on this site. I have quite some time before he'll be 10+. If I'm wrong and someone does have a Brazlian plz post some pics. Who has pics of the Bolivian Rhom?


Lots of good feed and frequent water changes he will be a 10 incher in no time.
Its from there to max size that takes longer.

Lets see him too.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Round Head said:


> I bought a 2.75 inch Brazlian Rhom from Pedro about 3 months ago and I'm yet to see a large one on this site. I have quite some time before he'll be 10+. If I'm wrong and someone does have a Brazlian plz post some pics. Who has pics of the Bolivian Rhom?


Lots of good feed and frequent water changes he will be a 10 incher in no time.
Its from there to max size that takes longer.

Lets see him too.
[/quote]

a 10incher in no time huh? doubt it! that thing is gonna take a minimum of 5 or so years to get 10".... and thats with perfect water conditions... odds are he will get sick of it and sell it by then/?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> I would love to see a diamond over 14"... I have one at 10.5 but could always use another fish... heres my 10.5" who I would love to grow to 14" one day...


that a nice RHOM


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Round Head said:


> I just want to know what the hoby is after.
> Size does matter too, but beauty and availability is what I am like to know.
> I would think a Vinny is pretty rare.
> 
> ...


I disagree with the vinny rhom is rare, and any rhom for that matter I dont think is that rare. *Most everyone on P-fury has a rhom. *


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Slim said:


> I just want to know what the hoby is after.
> Size does matter too, but beauty and availability is what I am like to know.
> I would think a Vinny is pretty rare.
> 
> ...


I disagree with the vinny rhom is rare, and any rhom for that matter I dont think is that rare. *Most everyone on P-fury has a rhom. *
[/quote]

Agreed,I would have to say a true spilo.And I would love to see one over the 11 inch mark myself


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

rhoms are rare dudes... i mean cmon!! for one everyone on p-fury doesnt have a rhom... especially a vinny but even saying that everyone on p-fury has a rhom...who cares!!??? or does p-fury consist of the entire american population... i mean lets face it go into every household(with tanks) and every pet store in the us and see how many large vinnys you see... a vinny is rare


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Slim said:


> I just want to know what the hoby is after.
> Size does matter too, but beauty and availability is what I am like to know.
> I would think a Vinny is pretty rare.
> 
> ...


I disagree with the vinny rhom is rare, and any rhom for that matter I dont think is that rare. *Most everyone on P-fury has a rhom. *
[/quote]

Find me one person that has a Vinny rhom over 14 inches. Biggest one is about 12 inches.

Exactly, they are rare. Dr Exum has a 13.75 inch Diamond Rhom I believe.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

How about any rhom over 18", not very many of them around.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

brutusbeefcake said:


> I just want to know what the hoby is after.
> Size does matter too, but beauty and availability is what I am like to know.
> I would think a Vinny is pretty rare.
> 
> ...


I disagree with the vinny rhom is rare, and any rhom for that matter I dont think is that rare. *Most everyone on P-fury has a rhom. *
[/quote]

True but of those abundant rhoms, which ones are harder to obtain? Thats my question.
Like pygos, Pirayas and Caribes are harder to get than reds. Can you see the analogy?

Guys, this is such a simple question so please don't make it so difficult for everybody.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Round Head said:


> I just want to know what the hoby is after.
> Size does matter too, but beauty and availability is what I am like to know.
> I would think a Vinny is pretty rare.
> 
> ...


I disagree with the vinny rhom is rare, and any rhom for that matter I dont think is that rare. *Most everyone on P-fury has a rhom. *
[/quote]

True but of those abundant rhoms, which ones are harder to obtain? Thats my question.
Like pygos, Pirayas and Caribes are harder to get than reds. Can you see the analogy?

Guys, this is such a simple question so please don't make it so difficult for everybody.
[/quote]
Yes most definetly a rhom will grow faster from fry -10" then from 10"-18"... thats obvious but you 2.5"er is still gonna take a long time to get to 10inches!! im guessing around 5 years?

and there is a simple answer to your simple question- venezualan rhoms are the hardest rhoms to come by... period.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I would say the 24-30" Rhoms found swimming in the rivers of South America that have only been caught by local fisherman and never exported to the U.S. for the aquarium hobby. I know they exist...but I doubt I'll ever see any rhom over 20" in any U.S. aquarium!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Rodgers Aquatics said:


> I would say the 24-30" Rhoms found swimming in the rivers of South America that have only been caught by local fisherman and never exported to the U.S. for the aquarium hobby. I know they exist...but I doubt I'll ever see any rhom over 20" in any U.S. aquarium!


24-30"




























, goddam, I want to move there






















from the rhom's on this site, max being like 17 inches, and 30 inch rhom sounds absoulty impossible, mabey I will set a goal to get a 30 incher fro myself someday :nod:


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Boba Fett said:


> I would say the 24-30" Rhoms found swimming in the rivers of South America that have only been caught by local fisherman and never exported to the U.S. for the aquarium hobby. I know they exist...but I doubt I'll ever see any rhom over 20" in any U.S. aquarium!


24-30"




























, goddam, I want to move there






















from the rhom's on this site, max being like 17 inches, and 30 inch rhom sounds absoulty impossible, mabey I will set a goal to get a 30 incher fro myself someday :nod:
[/quote]

yeah that would be scary...but....... if we "know" these guys exist where are they? atleast a picture?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Large Vinny rhoms are the hardest to obtain so therefore IMO, they are most rare.

To any joe-shome whom has only owned reds...just the idea of having something other than them was a dream. As a kid the only thing I could find at LFS was reds and after searching for 8+ years for a black P it seemed pictures were the only thing I could get my hands on.

These days with the rise of the internet, for the right amount of $ any P could be obtained...it all boils down to how much the average hobbiest is wiling to lay down..


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

I was the same way man--- have had reds off and on most of my life... then about 4 years ago i went online and saw you could order black p's!!! i was like hell yeah!! i thought they were only in the pictures to... the rest is history


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

When I saw the topic title of "Rare Rhom" I thought this thread was about how to cook them rare.
Me bad.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> I bought a 2.75 inch Brazlian Rhom from Pedro about 3 months ago and I'm yet to see a large one on this site. I have quite some time before he'll be 10+. If I'm wrong and someone does have a Brazlian plz post some pics. Who has pics of the Bolivian Rhom?


Lots of good feed and frequent water changes he will be a 10 incher in no time.
Its from there to max size that takes longer.

Lets see him too.
[/quote]

a 10incher in no time huh? doubt it! that thing is gonna take a minimum of 5 or so years to get 10".... and thats with perfect water conditions... odds are he will get sick of it and sell it by then/?
[/quote]
I'll have him till the day he dies. My last RBP of my first shoal died about 3 months ago and I had him 9yrs


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

i also think that the blue diamond or venezuelan rhom is the rarest


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

hastatus said:


> When I saw the topic title of "Rare Rhom" I thought this thread was about how to cook them rare.
> Me bad.


Damn Frank, not you too.








So what does Frank have to say?
What type of rhoms or variants have you studied in the field or read about that you have not seen much of in the hobby?
People would claim a Vinny or a Blue, but since I have a Blue variant, I don't think it is rare.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Round Head Posted Today, 05:15 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Jun 2 2006, 03:21 PM)
> 
> When I saw the topic title of "Rare Rhom" I thought this thread was about how to cook them rare.
> ...


First, how does one measure its rarity in the hobby? Just because its not seen at PFURY (or other piranha sites) doesn't mean other hobbyists that are NOT on the interent or care to be on it don't have it. So while its fun to say, yeah its rare because "I" haven't seen it at PFURY, it doesn't mean PFURY (or any other web site) holds the key to the kingdom on what is/has been imported. Perhaps an importer like George Fear or other one's that bring piranhas in could best answer the question. They would be in the know.

Secondly, S. rhombeus are not "rare" in the wild. It may be some localities are not imported because the fish is so widely available. Lastly, there is only a market for bread & butter fish (neon's glowlights, other small pretty characins along with 1,000's of other species). Piranhas are NOT on the top of the list to export.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Round Head said:


> I bought a 2.75 inch Brazlian Rhom from Pedro about 3 months ago and I'm yet to see a large one on this site. I have quite some time before he'll be 10+. If I'm wrong and someone does have a Brazlian plz post some pics. Who has pics of the Bolivian Rhom?


Lots of good feed and frequent water changes he will be a 10 incher in no time.
Its from there to max size that takes longer.

Lets see him too.
[/quote]
Here is mine


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

^ nice rhom dude but like i said it will be AWHILE before he reaches 10".... but when he does..... he'll look 10x better


----------



## Scott Dogs (Jan 15, 2006)

alcas74 said:


> I bought a 2.75 inch Brazlian Rhom from Pedro about 3 months ago and I'm yet to see a large one on this site. I have quite some time before he'll be 10+. If I'm wrong and someone does have a Brazlian plz post some pics. Who has pics of the Bolivian Rhom?


Heres my 9-10" brazillian rhom from the rio *****.
View attachment 108539

View attachment 108540

View attachment 108541

Scott.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

DAMN







imagine that thing givin you a bite to the chrome dome


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

sdvy27 said:


> I bought a 2.75 inch Brazlian Rhom from Pedro about 3 months ago and I'm yet to see a large one on this site. I have quite some time before he'll be 10+. If I'm wrong and someone does have a Brazlian plz post some pics. Who has pics of the Bolivian Rhom?


Heres my 9-10" brazillian rhom from the rio *****.
View attachment 108539

View attachment 108540

View attachment 108541

Scott.
[/quote]

wow I havent seen many of brazillian rhoms, great fish


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

therizman1 said:


> IMO ANY diamond rhom over 14 inches would be very rare. for some reason they are not grown as large as normal black rhoms.
> 
> the new bolivian rhom is rare because its a new discovery in the hobby as far as i know. little is know about that specific rhom so far.


this guy is pretty big


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

^that thing is crazzzzy nice!!! can you post some more pics of him????


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Damn thats a beautiful fish DrExum... how long have you owned him and do you know where hes originally from?


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

i took about 40 yesterday and only came out with one decent pic.. my camera is kinda crappy..

its only 4.0 mp

these are from 4 months ago............



therizman1 said:


> Damn thats a beautiful fish DrExum... how long have you owned him and do you know where hes originally from?


i have had him for five or six months.. come from as in country?

well... origanlly he was believed to have come from Venezula. but since he has been compared and is most like a larger diamond rhom from Peru.......


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

sdvy27 said:


> > Round Head Posted Today, 05:15 PM
> > QUOTE(hastatus @ Jun 2 2006, 03:21 PM)
> >
> > When I saw the topic title of "Rare Rhom" I thought this thread was about how to cook them rare.
> ...


Frank, your experience is killing me here.








Regardless of the marketing aspect of these fish, which varieant of rhoms have you not seen much in the hobby, especially from P-Fury?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would think the rarest rhoms are the 16"+...not necessaraly the variant. George..and Pedro too I believe..... brought in a bunch of rhoms from Venesuala...so I dont know how rare that makes them. The larger ones are pretty rare...but not the variant.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i have a 6inch brazilian rhom. i think tiz gorgeous cuz itz got green and purple diamonds a little. how does a bolivian rhom look like?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Dr that rhom is up there as one of the best!!! WHat makes you think its not a vinny and a diamond???


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> i have a 6inch brazilian rhom. i think tiz gorgeous cuz itz got green and purple diamonds a little. how does a bolivian rhom look like?


Do you have some nice close ups?


----------



## Scott Dogs (Jan 15, 2006)

Heres a link to the bolivian rhom pics..

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=122437


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

sdvy27 said:


> Heres a link to the bolivian rhom pics..
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=122437


I really want to know what is Frank's opinion about the fish in that link but IMO it is a beautifull PYGOCENTRUS NATERRERI in breeding colours!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

TheGame said:


> Dr that rhom is up there as one of the best!!! WHat makes you think its not a vinny and a diamond???


not sure, it was the general concencious among members here i'm not sure if









threw his 2 cents in..... he was supposedly and Vinny when 33truballa33 brought him over from NJ but soon after he was said to be a diamond...

either way I love the fish but plan on getting a 12"-15" true vinny whenever one come avail.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice tank and Rhom Dr. Exum...







!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dr Exum said:


> Dr that rhom is up there as one of the best!!! WHat makes you think its not a vinny and a diamond???


either way I love the fish but plan on getting a 12"-15" true vinny whenever one come avail.
[/quote]

I'll fight ya for a 15+ incher


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would think the rarest rhoms are the 16"+...not necessaraly the variant. George..and Pedro too I believe..... brought in a bunch of rhoms from Venesuala...so I dont know how rare that makes them. The larger ones are pretty rare...but not the variant.


I think this pretty much sums it up. "Most sought after" would be bigger rhoms.......20" plus. You can find any delaer will almost always have rhoms. But most sought after, if some dealer could obtain a 20" and have it avaiable for sale, it would be gone fast..........


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

^So where are they all then?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

TheGame said:


> ^So where are they all then?


Thats why they are the most sought after...........














, I could probually find a speciman from any country right now, but could I find the big boys right now?????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The problem with S. rhombeus adult and P. nattereri adult is field experts also have a problem with iding them because in certain areas they are indeed similar looking. That is why S. rhombeus was originally considered a Pygocentrus. To know for sure, one would have to look inside the mouth to see if they possess ectopterygoid teeth. If it does then the species is very like S. rhombeus as opposed to P. nattereri. The photos while intriguing, is not enough for me to to offer an opinion except what I wrote above.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> I would think the rarest rhoms are the 16"+...not necessaraly the variant. George..and Pedro too I believe..... brought in a bunch of rhoms from Venesuala...so I dont know how rare that makes them. The larger ones are pretty rare...but not the variant.


I think this pretty much sums it up. "Most sought after" would be bigger rhoms.......20" plus. You can find any delaer will almost always have rhoms. But most sought after, if some dealer could obtain a 20" and have it avaiable for sale, it would be gone fast..........
[/quote]


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> ^So where are they all then?


Thats why they are the most sought after...........:rasp:







, I could probually find a speciman from any country right now, but could I find the big boys right now?????
[/quote]

Well no sh*t thats why their the most sought after........ but if they are out there... and they obviously are... and it seems as tho if aqua or sa would get one in say 20"+ itd be gone in no time... id be landing a few of them to sell ???


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The problem with S. rhombeus adult and P. nattereri adult is field experts also have a problem with iding them because in certain areas they are indeed similar looking. That is why S. rhombeus was originally considered a Pygocentrus. To know for sure, one would have to look inside the mouth to see if they possess ectopterygoid teeth. If it does then the species is very like S. rhombeus as opposed to P. nattereri. The photos while intriguing, is not enough for me to to offer an opinion except what I wrote above.


Thanks for your reply Frank!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Well no sh*t thats why their the most sought after........ but if they are out there... and they obviously are... and it seems as tho if aqua or sa would get one in say 20"+ itd be gone in no time... id be landing a few of them to sell ???


I dont think its that easy for George to say "send me (4) 20" peru rhoms please"
Its probually the same thing as someone telling me " hey go up to lake erie and get (4) 22" bass, they are in there, but not something you just go out and catch...

Who knows the guys that actually do the capturing may take the big ones straight in for dinner.

George has gone collecting for years ,and the biggest piranha he ever caught was a 16" tern and that was only once........


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The other thing often ignored by most is, bringing in LARGE piranhas is not easy and transportation of such beasts can be heartbreaking in their LIVE arrival.

Lastly, overfishing has removed the benefits of huge piranhas once captured in the days of Teddy Roosevelt. There are a few still out there, but not to the number once seen and caught.


----------

